
GitHub removes the ability to create anonymous gists - reimertz
https://blog.github.com/2018-02-18-deprecation-notice-removing-anonymous-gist-creation/
======
Jaepa
Well this is a bummer. While its not mentioned this sound like a casualty of
SESTA.

